

Xerox Alto File System Archive - christianbryant
http://xeroxalto.computerhistory.org/xerox_alto_file_system_archive.html

======
gumby
I still have a three-vertical-button Alto mouse that somehow ended up in a box
of my stuff when I left PARC. I had assumed it had yellowed with age but it's
the same color as the one in that picture. Perhaps that picture is recent and
the same yellowing happened. There were also some with the three buttons
arranged top-bottom but I think everyone figured out quickly that they were
hard to use.

I never used that chord keyboard (note that it _hasn 't_ yellowed).

I still have some old custom D machine microcode lying around although I
suspect the media are now unreadable. Sigh.

------
christianbryant
So, time machine question... I think visiting each milestone in computing
history and mastering the tech of the time would be how I used a time machine
:-)

------
jclish
Reading this made me remember how much I loved TENEX and TOPS-20. Many thanks
for the post!

